

EU stands with the US against proposed ITU Internet changes - jug6ernaut
http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/30/eu-stands-firm-with-the-us-to-oppose-internet-tax-tracking/

======
jug6ernaut
If something like this were to pass i can't see the EU or the US going along
with it. Even more so i can't see large tech companies like Google and
Facebook going along with this. While I no hard figures i could see something
like this devastating there income, maybe even to an extent to where it would
be cheaper for them to just block access to these regions. Maybe i am over
exaggerating the matter idk, but there is no way they would willingly go along
with this as it proposed.

------
mtgx
This could turn bad if the proposals are put to a vote, although ITU has said
they don't want to ask for a vote, as then there will be winners and losers,
and they want everyone to agree to the changes. I hope that wasn't just talk.

Even if EU loses this, I doubt they have to listen to ITU. They can just
legislate that ISP's are not allowed to do that, and actually put net
neutrality into law EU-wide. But content providers will still have to either
pay or block their content from being seen in other countries that agreed to
it, though. So it would still be a pretty bad outcome.

~~~
bcoates
We have to hold their feet to the fire and make clear that righteously voting
no and promising not to use the new powers isn't enough: if this law passes
the US and EU countries need to leave the ITU and cut off the international
calling and satellite rights cash cow with it.

